# Handlebar holder - anyone have a good homemade design?



## mtber36 (Mar 12, 2004)

I use a Park PCS 1 stand. I know Park sells a handlebar holder or whatever it is called to keep the front end from flopping around. They want 20 bucks for it which seems like a lot for what looks like a coat hanger and piece of velcro. Any homemade designs out there? Or other cheaper vendors for this?


----------



## IndyFan (Feb 5, 2004)

*Home made bar holder*

I can give you two quick and cheap suggestions: gravity and a rubber band. Gravity: tilt your clamp until the seatpost is vertical. Gravity will normally hold your wheel in a straight line. Rubber band: take a fairly large rubber band and loop it through your front wheel and onto the bottle cage bolts on your down tube.

In our shop we usually just use gravity. If you find a situation where you need a mechanical device to hold your bars/wheel straight, I recommend the Ultimate bar holder. It's really easy to use and will hold even with the bike upside down.

Happy Trails,
Bob


----------



## summitlt (Jan 30, 2004)

mtber36 said:


> looks like a coat hanger and piece of velcrr other cheaper vendors for this?


You answered your own question  I made what they have myself, and wrapped the ends with electrical tape. works fine


----------



## rider997 (Feb 5, 2004)

*It's hard to beat the $15 Ultimate handlebar holder.*



mtber36 said:


> I use a Park PCS 1 stand. I know Park sells a handlebar holder or whatever it is called to keep the front end from flopping around. They want 20 bucks for it which seems like a lot for what looks like a coat hanger and piece of velcro. Any homemade designs out there? Or other cheaper vendors for this?


I'd recommend the Ultimate bar holder- you're not going to be able to manufacture something as good without spending more money.

It's got nice soft rubber straps on each end that strap around your seatpost and bars, and a knurled knob that lets you easily adjust the length of the telescoping tube. It's light, slim, and convenient. I love to be able to adjust the angle I have my bars locked at in just a second or two. Highly recommended. 

If Ultimate's website is working (which it never seems to be), you can view it here:

http://ultimatesupport.com/retail/product.asp?13981


----------

